# Electric Diagram B12 1988 Nissan Sentra



## gobandoc (Oct 5, 2005)

Hello!
I need the Electric Diagram for a Nissan Sentra B12 1988 because i have a problem with the lights.

Please send me by PM or post it here.

Thank you.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I can get you one scanned right up as soon as I get home.


----------



## gobandoc (Oct 5, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> I can get you one scanned right up as soon as I get home.



I'm waiting...... Please Hurry up.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Damn nephew I cant find my damn book....once i find it ill get it. Better yet...just go buy one from Advance auto for like 15 bones?


----------



## mikewiebe1987 (Nov 3, 2005)

*is it the same as a b12 87 wagon frwd carbed sentra*

ill check my manual and post if its included but yeah i got the chiltons at home, imat work ill scan and post ina few hours if its the right one or not


----------



## mikewiebe1987 (Nov 3, 2005)

cool my manual covers yours, lightS? interior? dashboard? reverse?
wow i just realized my scanner has real good detail, can't find an image place to host it email me or somthing to get any eletrical diagram for a sentra from like 82-90


----------



## gobandoc (Oct 5, 2005)

mikewiebe1987 said:


> cool my manual covers yours, lightS? interior? dashboard? reverse?
> wow i just realized my scanner has real good detail, can't find an image place to host it email me or somthing to get any eletrical diagram for a sentra from like 82-90



Thanks a lot.


----------



## mikewiebe1987 (Nov 3, 2005)

gobandoc said:


> Thanks a lot.


hotmails is gay, so is my job, can't check hotmail so....what do u need?


----------



## MervynAugustus (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi.. I noticed you got your hands on a wiring diagram for a sentra B12.
My B12 wagon requires some work and it would be really great if I could be prepared with everthing I think I'd need. Is it possible that you could send me a copy? Also I'm gonna modify my car with remote adjusted side mirrors, fog lights and a 1000watt power inverter in the back so I can power some 110volt appliances when my wife and I are out camping or whatever. That wiring diagram may give me an idea as to my limtations using the existing wiring, etc.
Thanx alot , in advance , for helping a brother out.. 
Mervyn


----------



## quikbikes4me (Nov 9, 2009)

*diagrams*

Does anyone still have this file? THe scanned diagrams, electrical or otherwise?
Any help would be appreciated.. TY..


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

anyone?? would really like to have this as well....


----------



## Mudhiker (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll see what I can get in the next day or two. I have both the Haynes and the FSM for the 88 B12. Scanner is at work.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

hanzuozuo1988 said:


> car DVD player online store
> 
> Car DVD GPS Player can play MP4/ DivX/ XviD/ DVD/ CD /VCD / CD/ CD-R/ CD-RW / MP3 with GPS TV FM RDS DVB-T Bluetooth SD Card Amplifier can show the best route to your destination can help you save a lot of time ,especail when you in strange city
> 
> ...




what does this have to do with electrical schematics??

mudhiker...would you feel like scanning the FSM?


----------



## Mudhiker (Oct 17, 2009)

*1988 B12 Electrical section of FSM*

Here ya go, took a while to scan and create the pdf. This is the ELectrical chapter. Only thing not included is the foldout schematic page because it won't fit on my scanner. All the schematics are included for individual systems though.

Google Docs

~Isaac


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

thank you sir! thats i know took some time! but is much appreciated!


----------



## Mudhiker (Oct 17, 2009)

TOOQIKK said:


> thank you sir! thats i know took some time! but is much appreciated!


I'll scan the whole darn thing for a Euro Cam! ;-)


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

if i had one i would swap yah for it...lol
but at lass I dont ..but sure would appreciate you scanning the fsm...hehe
just do a few pages at a time ....or bribe a kid or neighbor to help or the wife/girlfriend!


----------



## Kiran (Feb 1, 2009)

can some one help me get an Nissan B12 Sunny wiring Diagram plesae


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

autozone.com has it on there for free just get an account and viola!


----------



## Kiran (Feb 1, 2009)

can you send me direct link......thanks


----------



## Kiran (Feb 1, 2009)

can some one help me, my B12 wiring is in a mess. former owner of car changed enigne twice to CD17, came with a 1.5 carburated. so im palnning to put in a GA16 DS or GA 15DE. this diagram would be such a help 2 me... thank you


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

can i have the cd17?? hehe


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

Google Docs

mudhiker was kind enough to do all the leg work for us......


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

http://repairguide.autozone.com/zne...00c152/80/1c/e7/93/large/0900c152801ce793.gif

dont know if this will work or not....if not just join its free and then you have full access to everything they have to offer!!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

http://repairguide.autozone.com/zne...00c152/80/1c/e7/95/large/0900c152801ce795.gif


----------



## Kiran (Feb 1, 2009)

thank you very much my friend.......you can get the CD17... that if you pay the shipping an duties from trinidad to where you live  ......


----------



## Kiran (Feb 1, 2009)

hey can u guys help me out.. i just bought my first car it's a Nissan B12 Sentra with a Nissan E15S Motor. i want to bring it back to original but i kinda need the service manual. can any1 of u guys help me out,
even if u cant get it can u help me with some tips 2 tweak the motor.. thanks


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

tweakin the motor....you can upgrade the air fliter, try and find a header, by pass the a/c, if you are mildly strong bypass the p/s, upgrade the exhaust(ie 2" piping and better muffler on a cat back system), give it a full tune up, run synthetic oils, and fluids....might be able to frind a cam for it....if you got some money to blow...turbo it....

some one give mudhiker a eurocam so we can get the whole FSM.....lol

would suggest goin to autozone for info there is quite a bit there for free....


----------



## Sheansl (Feb 18, 2020)

I am having a e15S engine and i need the wiring diagram to locate an massive electrical issue. Please Help


----------



## Sheansl (Feb 18, 2020)

Sam


Kiran said:


> hey can u guys help me out.. i just bought my first car it's a Nissan B12 Sentra with a Nissan E15S Motor. i want to bring it back to original but i kinda need the service manual. can any1 of u guys help me out,
> even if u cant get it can u help me with some tips 2 tweak the motor.. thanks


Same here!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can download a copy of the 1989 Pulsar FSM which uses the same chassis as the Sentra from .https://www.********.com/nissan-service-manuals. Do the download from outside the NissanForums web site. Replace the 8 asterisks (*) with "nico club" spelled out as one word in the URL.


----------



## Sheansl (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks so much i will try,to use your recommended model. There is no direct current coming to the choke relay in mine.. so frustrated !


----------



## doubleM (Aug 1, 2020)

Hello everyone do you all have any electrical wiring diagram for the 1988-89 fuel injected Super Saloon E b12. I have a p11 sr20de in it and am trying to wire up the A/C some other stuff that didn't do properly. THANKS A LOT.


----------



## Ditoman (8 mo ago)

Mudhiker said:


> *1988 B12 Electrical section of FSM*
> 
> Here ya go, took a while to scan and create the pdf. This is the ELectrical chapter. Only thing not included is the foldout schematic page because it won't fit on my scanner. All the schematics are included for individual systems though.
> 
> ...


Can I get this files please


----------

